# Orkut founder is gay!!!!!!



## apoorva84 (Jul 5, 2008)

Never knew this but today when i went through this article, i found out that Orkut Büyükkökten is actually gay and is all set to marry his boyfriend.

Kinda Surprising.....

Read more about him here:**en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkut_Büyükkökten*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

Guess the internet really IS a strange place


Now I realise why there are lots of options in the "orientation" section of Orkut user profile.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Net was strange before.. Its getting weird now..


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

no wonder orkut is gay..


----------



## Indyan (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont really see how it matters.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

wat abt the stories. He made it to find his lover girl.

But ended up havin affair with a male next door...lolz.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

thats the reason why orkut sucks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 5, 2008)

and so are its users.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 5, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and so are its users.



What a conclusion.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^he is a social disaster...lolz


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Why is him being gay such a big issue? Seriously. Being gay doesn't make a person any different. 

… Reminds me of how the white man used to think of the black man as something of a lesser intelligence.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

^
This revelation answers the big question surround orkut's gayness. No offense to homosexuals.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 5, 2008)

If you find it Orkut so gay, you shouldn't be using it. There are psychos who are addicted to that. I don't see how it should matter to all of you.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 5, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> ^
> This revelation answers the big question surround orkut's gayness. No offense to homosexuals.



lol
First you use the word gayness in a derogatory manner and then say no offence meant.

Anyway, actually these days I kind of like orkut. It's improved hell of a lot and is certainly a lot more usable! Also the no doughtnut issue is also gone.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

Indyan said:


> lol
> Anyway, actually these days I kind of like orkut. It's improved hell of a lot and is certainly a lot more usable! Also the no doughtnut issue is also gone.


orkut sucks now IMO, got all those bandwidth hungry glitchy flash content. And Bad Bad server still exists. Themes look so immature.

A community should be like last.fm


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 6, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> If you find it Orkut so gay, you shouldn't be using it. There are psychos who are addicted to that. I don't see how it should matter to all of you.



I dont use it. It matters because, I have to see my friends turn gay when they are using it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 6, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> I dont use it. It matters because, I have to see my friends turn gay when they are using it.



Really?? Maybe they had gay leanings and found an outlet in orkut. You don't exactly "turn" gay.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 6, 2008)

If he(they) is(are) gay, so be it, that's their choice. Why make the forum one?


----------

